# cutlery



## dacdots (Dec 5, 2006)

Im looking to buy a set of top of the line knives and would like some input on what brand anyone would endorse.Mostly what Im interested in is a butcher and a boning knife.I currently have Case knives and have been happy with them but they are waring thin.Im sure there are better grades of knives out there.Any input would help,Thanks,David


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2006)

David, Here is my list for your consideration. I have used all of these makes. I liked them all so I will list them alphabetically- as a Butcher my knives were a 14 inch Butcher knife, a 6 inch stiff straight blade boning knife and a 6 inch flex curved blade boning knife and I always had one or two of each as backup so I wouldn't have to stop and sharpen the knife if I lost the edge. Also a good quality steele to hone the blade.

We were required to have knives that were NSF rated so all of my knives had plastic (fibrox) handles. The brands listed below carry fibrox and wood handled knives.

Chicago Cutlery
Dexter-Russell
F. Dick
Forschner-Victorinox
Henckels


----------



## dacdots (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Dutch I knew you would come through for me.I kinda like the look of the Forschner knives and the prices were not near as high as I would have thought.Price is really not going to figure in for this purchase cause I want some really good equipment.Ill do some research on the rest of your list to see whats out there.I bought a Chefs Choice three stage diamond hone electric sharpener this year and would endorse it to anyone who does lots of cutting,it really saves time.Id like your thoughts on electric sharpening verses using a stone or a steel.Ive always used a stone for sharpening but after a dozen deer in a season I get tired of taking so much time to sharpen.Anyone else have any thoughts on this matter?Once again Thank You O'L MASTER.


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 7, 2006)

david 
thank you for asking the questions that i wanted to ask but you beat me to it i just ordered a chefs choice diamond sharpener and am glad to hear that you are happy with yours i have several dexter russel knives that i use and also have trouble keeping them sharp but not for long  and  thank you dutch for all your input it is always helpful  
salmonclubber


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2006)

David, When I sharpen knives, I use an oil bath tri-stone. Why? That's the way Dad taught us to sharpen knives. I'm sure that there are some great electric sharpeners out there, I just don't know much about them.  Most folks have a misconception about sharping steels-they don't sharpen the knife but straighten out the edge. The constant cutting on wood or plastic cutting surfaces will cause the thin edge of the blade to bend over(think of the blade looking like the letter "J" with the bottom of the J being the bend in the knife edge.) A quick session of the knife over the steel and the blade edge looks like this "V" again.


----------



## payson (Dec 7, 2006)

The best knife I've ever used is made by Wusthoff. Pricey but worth it. I've got Henckels and Sabatier as well but they can't touch the Wusthoff. I've sliced stuff so thin I couldn't even see it!  :shock:


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 7, 2006)

I would recommend almost any knife manufacturer on this page.  

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/products.html

The Hattori and MASAMOTO brands especially.  Prices are not for the faint of heart however.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey dacdots, is the model of your sharpener Edge Select 120?


----------



## dacdots (Dec 18, 2006)

Ultramag.yes I bought the Chefs Coice Diamond Hone model #120 and I love it.If I remember right it comes with a 3 year warrenty.Cant believe I went this long without one,its such a time saver.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks dacdots. That is the model I have been eyeing but I have never had such a nice sharpener. I believe your endorsement has sealed the deal. Call Chef's Choice and tell them you want your cut. ;)


----------



## dacdots (Dec 20, 2006)

ULTRAMAG,Believe me Ive already got my cut,several of them.At least the cuts you may receive from a knife sharpened on these sharpeners are good clean cuts and heal quicker than a ragged cut.Be careful,David


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

David, 
     That's the same sharpener I use. I used to do all my sharpening just as Dutch described ..... with a stone and oil because that's the way my Dad taught me. And by the way, if you have the time, that's the very best way to sharpen. But the Chef's choice surly does save a lot of time and it's almost as good.


----------

